# Considering night vision? Not sure what to get?



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Check out this review I put together of multiple devices including the NEW Sightmark Photon RT. All devices are using the Nightsnipe NS350 illuminator.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Do you have any experience with the ATN X-Sight II? I'm curious as to how it compares with the ones in your video. Any pros or cons to it that you know?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I owned 1 for about 3 months before I sold it. Bought it thinking it might replace my Photon 6.5, but I decided I liked the photon better still. Xsight2 is heavy, too many glitches (when I owned mine), too much lag and image smear on moving targets, no picture adjustments. It does work really well during the day, takes external power (making it even heavier) and has on board recording tho.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

The xsight has is pros and cons. I tried 5 different ones and didn't keep any of them. I tried sightmark/ Pulsar and have been with them ever since. The xsight looks great in the daytime but i hunt at night and it didn't work for me. A few folks have great success with them. I prefer the photon and digisight. That being said i now hunt with mostly pulsar thermal,


----------

